# 3m colorquartz mixed with laterite and peat?



## smckee (Jan 7, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone tried 3 colorquartz with a bottom layer or mixed with laterite and a little peat in the bottom? Will this grow plants decent?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

smckee said:


> Was wondering if anyone tried 3 colorquartz with a bottom layer or mixed with laterite and a little peat in the bottom? Will this grow plants decent?


I use it as a cap for my soil based tanks. It works great for that purpose. If you decide to just put laterite underneath you'll still need to dose the water column with fertilizers.


----------



## smckee (Jan 7, 2007)

*thanks fior the response*

Wanted to add those to, tempted to add soil also, but heard it can get messy.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, soil can be messy. I wouldn't recommend it for a beginner because it can be frustrating at first.


----------

